# buserelin & the d/r bleed



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Can someone tell me what effect (if any) buserelin has on the period you have after you start d/r?

Im curious to know if buserelin would make the period early or later?  And could it make your period heavier, or lighter?

Or, all things being equal, will my period just come according to my normal cycle in the normal way and be unaffected by the Buserelin?

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In answer to all your questions then yes     Buserelin can have markedly different effects between courses and between different people. Some times AF can just be perfectly normal, it can change the days of your cycle and can also affect blood loss/flow. Impossible to say how it will affect you personally. Best advice is just to take each day as it comes and don't expect everything to be 'normal'

All the best


----------

